# Positivity DP/DR!



## kristophromero (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to post a blog regarding my experiences with DR/DP in hope that it will help one or two of you. My first experience came about at the age of 18 whilst simply lying on the sofa watching the football! For roughly 6 months after this experience i tried to figure out and understand what on earth happened to me that day and why, i was obssessing about it....which makes these feelings more intense, and i believe if we can overcome obssessing about what we have....then we are half way their to overcoming it forever.

I decided to accept what i had and with the knowledge that this "illness" is not harmful to us, why worry and obssess about it? It's like meeting a man or woman who you are attracted to for the first time, all you can think about is them for a period of time, whereas with DR/DP, all you can think about is how you can stop these feelings and return to a sense of normality! My advice would be to try and divert your attention from obssessing and start doing things that make you happy! I have found that losing yourself in something bigger than you (i.e. playing a football match) and just generally keeping busy helps an awful lot.

I tried to focus on living my life to the fullest and to be as positive as i can in every situation, and as time went by i was largely free from this feeling for about 18 months, the only times i had feelings of unreality was when i stepped off an aeroplane or had high anxiety levels! I have never taken drugs and believe my manifestation of this "illness" is because of my high anxiety (which i have now learned to reduce and feel much better for it). I have never consulted a doctor regarding this although i have certainly gave it some thought.

I read two books, the first titled "OVERCOMING DEPERSONALIZATION & FEELINGS OF UNREALITY (DAWN BAKER, ELAINE HUNTER)" the second "BRAIN LOCK, FREE YOURSELF FROM OBSSESSIVE THOUGHTS (JEFFREY M.SCHWARTZ)" Both these books helped me to certainly reduce my feelings of unreality and i would strongly recommend having a read. Also, i have come to some conclusions that we must all attempt to beat these feelings, 1. Socialise 2. Stop obssessing and worrying about what we may or may not have, 3.The more we obssess, the worse it gets, 4. Let go of the fear factor, 5. SLEEP WELL. THIS IS MASSIVELY IMPORTANT.

I hope anything i've said can be of some help to you and if you would like to e-mail me regarding any problems i would be happy to try and help ([email protected])

STAY POSITIVE!

Kris x


----------



## foggymoggy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I really enjoyed your post. It has given me hope. I'm just about near explosion point with this problem. At least I think I have DR/DP, I'm not entirely sure. Not much help from the doctors. I'm a naturally negative person and always think there is going to be a bad outcome in everything. I miss the old me so much. I have taken Cannibis in the past but I don't think that it caused this episode, I think a mixture of stress, anxiety a total change in my life (I moved 400 miles away from home and started a very intensive university course and moved in my my partner all at the same time). Mine happened out of nowhere just before Christmas and it was the most strange experience. You think it's going to go away but it doesn't. I started to think I had Schitzophrenia and was crapping myself. If you pour over this problem, it gets worse, that is true. I can't seem to stop the anxiety though as when you are constantly in a foggy world, you try to get back to normal and wonder why it isn't working, then the intrusive thoughts set in.

I'm going to buy those books that you mentioned and I appreciate your posting. I prefer to read the positive stuff as I keep hearing different things. Some say that it can't be cured, others say it can. I'm still confused but I think I'd top myself if I knew I was going to be like this forever.

Thanks again for your posting.

All the best,
Melanie


----------



## kristophromero (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Mel,

I'm no expert on DP/DR but from what you've said i would suggest not to "try" and get back to normal but to let yourself naturally. When you pay so much focus and attention in trying to change this feeling it may only become worse. DP/DR is just a label given to a sensation or feeling in my opinion, try to relax, do things that make you happy or used to make you happy and i would strongly belive that you will overcome these awful feelings.

Get the books they will help you!

I have thought i've had every illness under the sun trust me melanie, i am also a naturally negative person but changing into a positive one each day! No doubt all that comotion and anxiety that you mentioned would make anyone anxious, everything is going to be alright, be positive, if you think you can be cured then you will be cured, people who think they will never be cured unfortunately might not!

I hope i've made a little difference and feel free to contact me ) ,

Kris

x


----------

